# Large font in Internet Explorer. How do I get rid of??



## senna (May 2, 2002)

Some how something has changed my Internet Explorer to very large font size. Everything is much bigger than I normally have it. My desktop and everything else is fine but Explorer is way large. How do I get it back to the normal size. I think something has effected my computer causing this.

Please help.
thanks,
Senna


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

In IE, go to "View", and then "Text Size" and change it to what you were accustomed to.

Moving this to the Web forum.


----------



## SyscoKid (Oct 10, 2001)

Got a mouse with a scroll wheel? You can do the same thing by holding down the Control key and scrolling up or down.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Apr 13, 2003)

Great tip SyscoKid! Thanks!


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

Good tip SyscoKid. Got hold of one more way to change Font Size.


----------



## SyscoKid (Oct 10, 2001)

It's good to know people are still finding this tip useful!


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)




----------

